
California Warns People to Limit Exposure to Cellphones - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/california-warns-people-to-limit-exposure-to-cellphones-1821342200
======
okket
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15934680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15934680)

